# First CEL



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

Do I dare hope it's the last???
P20EE which from my research should allow me to drive to the dealer this AM without any troubles. 
But I have some questions after going through this (excellent) forum for awhile:
I am just over 19k miles (2014 CTD picked up March 2015) and bought the vehicle from my trusted dealer, it was a service loaner and had approx 2500 miles on it - could driving style in those initial miles have anything to do with the code? I have put 17k on it myself (only driver) and my averages are almost identical 41mpg at 41MPH average speed. I don't think I baby it but do try and get as good as possible MPG - with my work round trip around 70 miles, mileage was one of the purchase factors... Comments?
I see several posters with closer to 50MPG, my driving is mixed highway and in town, but I *think* 41MPH average speed is decently high to keep DPF system performing well. Thoughts?
I personally cannot tell when she goes into Regen, but it seems as if others - even without tunes - say they can tell. MPG has been consistent since I picked it up, I don't see wide fluctuations. If it helps my best 50 mile MPG per the screen is 52.3
Thoughts, comments, questions and constructive criticism are all welcomed!
And thanks for such a great forum!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your usage and 35 mile each way ride are ideal conditions for your diesel....so IMO, you have nothing to do with a sensor or other component failure.
Since you have accumulated 17k trouble free miles it can be well assumed the previous usage has not contributed in any way.

At your end, I'd say don't change a thing.
Since you don't have a failure code there is no point in speculating the cause....so, I won't.

Please keep the forum in the loop and report your findings.

Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Your mileage sounds like it's right in line with the kind of driving that you describe you are doing. It also sounds like a good routine to allow the emissions system to get the heat it needs to stay clean and functional. I'm not sure if you noticed a past thread I started a while back about identifying re-gens at: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...138-seeking-observations-regen-id-method.html

Basically, if you notice an unexpected drop on the bar graph screen or the instant fuel economy, then you can switch to the screen with the "eco" label at the top and watch for the behavior described in the thread above. 

Your problem could be as simple as some bad DEF, although I can't recall anyone reporting that. If the DEF is good, then it sounds like it could be the clogged DEF nozzle that I have seen a couple people experience the forum, so could be a really simple fix or a some-what simple one. Since you're under warranty, you can leave it to the dealer to figure out if you have one that you trust to be competent with the CTD. 

I have a similar 100 mile round trip to the commute you have, but I often drive a bit in town between both ends of the trip, and I have similar average mileage to what you have. When I have gotten long, flat, low-speed highway runs, I usually see mileage in low to mid 50s and my best runs have been in the 65-68mpg range with a bit of help from a tailwind.


----------



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks all! Waiting for the dealer to get a loaner back so I can drop it off. I will certainly post the results.
Should I be asking about the updated regen flash?


----------



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

BTW in answer to the DEF comment, the dealer said the added DEF at the two oil changes done so far. One I can agree with as everything in the trunk was moved around. Nothing looked different in the trunk the other time, but I have not added any DEF myself.
I am close to the Omaha area - tons of diesel trucks around here and my dealer sells the heck out of them so I am fairly confident in their overall diesel abilities and that they should have fresh DEF - I could be wrong of course... although it has only happened a few times! ;-)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This code has come up with a handful of people on this forum. The theories range from "you simply need a new NOx sensor" to "those who don't drive their car hard once in a while soot up the sensors". I personally have only had one sensor go out in 142K miles, and that was an exhaust gas temperature sensor at 61K miles. I do drive my card hard, with WOT every day at least once but I realize that's not really something that would be appropriate to most people. Chances are, a new sensor and you will be fine. If the car was a loaner for 2500 miles, i can only see that as a good thing, i.e. people tend to drive loaner cars harder.


----------

